# Suche sehr gute gaming Maus + Tastatur



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Hi, PCGamesHardware Community.
Ich besitze zurzeit die Logitech G9x-Laser Maus und die Logitech G19 Tastatur.
Ich möchte eine gaming Maus und Tastatur, die (wenn möglich) *besser* als die sind, die ich jetzt besitze!

*Was soll die Maus haben:*
( - Beleuchtung (Ist kein muss, wäre aber sehr gut))
 - Eine gute DPI Anzahl (2000+)
 - Stabil (Soll bei einem Fall, nicht in 1000 Teile zerspringen)

*Was soll die Tastatur haben:*
 - Beleuchtung (Da ich ausschließlich im dunkeln spiele)
 - Programmierbare Tasten (Mindestens 4)
 - Numpad (Es gibt ja auch welche ohne Numpad)
 - Stabil (Soll bei einem Fall, nicht in 1000 Teile zerspringen)

*Wichtige Informationen:*
Mir ist es egal ob Maus/Tastatur Kabellos, oder mit Kabel ist. (Falls es Kabellos ist, soll der Akku schon lange halten)
Mein Budget liegt bei max. 400€, also, falls die Maus 300€ kostet, bleibt nurnoch 100€ für die Tastatur ^^ (Also, insgesammt 400€, *nicht* für Maus 400€ und für Tastatur 400€)


Mfg. Acheilum


----------



## matze95 (18. Januar 2012)

Als Tastatur kann ich die Razer Black Widow Ultimate empfehlen. Die hat alles, was du brauchst.

Um deine Maus zu finden, solltest du mal in einem Geschäft ausprobieren, wie gut dir die jeweiligen Mäuse in der Hand liegen.
Empfehlenswert sind die Razer Deathadder oder die Zowie EC1.


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Von Razer habe ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen, das die nach 2 Monaten kaputt gehen.

Die Maus größe ist mir völlig egal, ich hatte schon Monster-Mäuse (Logitech G500) und Mini-Mäuse (5€ ausm Saturn) hauptsache sie ist stabil ^^


----------



## s|n|s (18. Januar 2012)

Die Tastatur-Beleuchtung würde ich mal überdenken. Das treibt den Preis unnötig in die Höhe.

Pad MK 50 oder wenn es unbedingt mit Beleuchtung sein muss MK80 mit MX braun:
QPAD Products - Corporate-Shop - QPAD MK-85 Pro Gaming Mechanical backlit keyboard - News

und Zowie EC1.

zusammen 150€ oder 200€

mehr würd ich nur ausgeben, wenn es DAS keyboard sein soll: http://www.getdigital.de/products/Das_Keyboard_Model_S_Professional


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Sry, werd ich nicht überdenken.
Mir ist es sehr sehr wichtig das die Tastatur, Beleuchtet ist und Programmierbare Tasten hat.

Und was ist an der "Zowie EC1" so besonders?
Schön ist sie ja schonmal nicht ^^


----------



## s|n|s (18. Januar 2012)

Acheilum schrieb:


> Sry, werd ich nicht überdenken.
> Mir ist es sehr sehr wichtig das die Tastatur, Beleuchtet ist und Programmierbare Tasten hat.
> 
> Und was ist an der "Zowie EC1" so besonders?
> Schön ist sie ja schonmal nicht ^^


 
zowie und DA haben die besten sensoren.

schöne maus... hmmm.... schön genug?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich such noch nach rosa beleuchtung bei tastaturen...


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Ja kla ^^
Ich nehm doch keine Rosa Hello Kitty Maus.

Mit "nicht gerade schön" meinte ich, das sie schwarz ist und ein weises Mausrad hat, und sonst nix.
ok, ich setz mal die Zowie EC1 auf die "Vieleicht kaufen" Liste, jetzt fehlt mir nurnoch ne Tastatur, oder vllt noch ne andre Maus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Januar 2012)

Was stört dich eigentlich an deiner jetzigen Ausrüstung?
Das sind beides gute Teile!


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Mich stört garnix.
Hba die nur seit 2 jahren liegen, und dachte mir, da muss doch bestimmt was besseres rausgekommen sein.
Ich kauf mir auch immer die neuesten Grafikkarten (Zurzeit hab ich die nVidia GTX590) obwohl miene alten noch funktionieren.

Ich will halt immer das neueste und beste haben, das es so auf dem markt gibt


----------



## s|n|s (18. Januar 2012)

Acheilum schrieb:


> Mit "nicht gerade schön" meinte ich, das sie schwarz ist und ein weises Mausrad hat, und sonst nix.



je nach dpi einstellung ist das mausrad blau, rot oder violett beleuchtet.

_besseres als die mk80 und zowie ec1, AM oder DA gibts nicht._ (Nicht in DE, nicht verfügbar in Deutschland...) Vielleicht gibts noch irgendwo ne Déck.

Wenn du mit Makro-Software nix am Hut hast, vielleicht lieber ne Razer Blackwidow wegen den Makrotasten. Die Blackwidow ist aber laut. Und die leisere Stealth lässt auf sich warten, noch nicht in Deutschland verfügbar im DE.


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

ok, hab die Zowie EC1 soeben in den Amazon Einkaufswagen gelegt.
Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch ne anständige Tastatur.

(Wie gesagt, Razer will ich eigentlich nicht, da ich da nur schlechte erfahrungen habe)


EDIT:
Und was ist mir der Roccat Kone bzw der Roccat Kone+ ?


----------



## matze95 (18. Januar 2012)

Kone würde ich nicht nehmen. Viele Leute haben sehr schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Btw: Wieso spielst du nur im Dunkeln?...ist eigentlich nicht besonders gesund für die Augen.

die QPAD MK-80 ist auch sehr gut und mit Beleuchtung:

QPAD Products - Corporate-Shop - QPAD MK-85 Pro Gaming Mechanical backlit keyboard - News


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Achso, ok danke dann doch die EC 1 ^^
Ja, aber es spielt sich besser im Dunkeln 
Das Bild ist ziehmlich klein, ich kann darauf nur ne normale Tastatur erkennen .... hat sie Programmierbare tasten? Kann man die LED's in verschiedenen Farben wählen ?


----------



## matze95 (18. Januar 2012)

Bei den verschiedenen Farben bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber Makrotasten hat sie nicht. Aber bis auf die BWU würde mir nichts Empfehlenswertes einfallen, was wirklich allen deinen Anforderungen erfüllt.
Möglich wäre noch die Microsoft Sidewinder X4, die alle deine Ansprüche erfüllt und sogar günstig ist.


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Hmm ... Makros sind mir enorm wichtig, denn zurzeit sind 8 von meinen 36 Makros belegt (Logitech G19) die ich ja auch regelmäßig benutze.

Und ne Microsoft Tastatur hab ich nochnie gesehen ^^
Ok, Microsoft macht gute Betriebssysteme, aber tastaturen ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Januar 2012)

Eine Corsair K90 könnte noch was sein.


----------



## matze95 (18. Januar 2012)

Von der Technik ist die Microsoft besser als deine G19. Nur solche Spielereien, wie ein Bildschirm fehlen.
Also meine BW läuft echt gut und bisher habe ich da auch noch nichts negatives gehört.


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Ach, den Bildschirm benutz ich garnicht ^^
Einen augenblick mal, auf diesem Video, wird gezeigt, das die Tastatur doch Makros hat !
QPAD MK-85 Video Review - YouTube
Allerdings ist die Tastatur sehr laut, gibt es dafür einen Grund ?

Ok, ich schau mir mal die Corsair K90 und die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 an.
(Wo is der Unterschied von der Microsoft Sidewinder X4 und der Microsoft Sidewinder X6 ???


----------



## matze95 (18. Januar 2012)

Vermutlich waren das Blue Switches. Die klicken bei jedem Tastendruck und sind dementsprechend lauter. MX Browns z.B haben dieses Klicken aber nicht.
Das Video was du da hast ist von der MK-85, also einer neueren Generation. Wenn die Makrotasten hat, dann passt die ja sehr gut zu dir. Allerdings ist sie auch ein bisschen teurer.
Die Microsoft Sidewinder X6 hatte Probleme mit dem Ghosting, die bei der X4 aber vollkommen verschwunden sind.


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Hmmm ... ok, also die Corsair wirds schonmal nicht.
Jetzt würd ich noch gerne wissen, was der unterschied einer "Mechanischen" Tastatur und einer Normalen ist ^^

Und zuguterletzt:
Welche würdet ihr mihr jetzt empfehlen, die "Microsoft Sidewinder X4" oder die "QPAD MK-85" ?


----------



## matze95 (18. Januar 2012)

Mechanical Keyboard Guide
Default:START HERE --> The Geekhack Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Includes Glossary and Links - geekhack forums

Die Artikel zeigen dir sehr gut, was der Unterschied ist.
Kurz gesagt, jede Taste hat einen eigenen mechanischen Auslöser im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Tastaturen, die nur eine Gummimatte haben (Rubberdome).

Beide sind empfehlenswert, aber wenn du das Bessere willst, dann nimm die QPAD. Die X4 ist eher wegen ihrem hervorragendem P/L empfehlenswert.


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Nächste Frage:
Was ist ein P/L ? XD

So, hab mir jetzt auchnoch die "Qpad TAS-MK-85" in den Warenkorb gelegt, und schick die Bestellung ab.
Also bitte nicht closen, sobald die Produkte eingetroffen sind, werde ich nach 1 Tag testzeit meine Meinung hier abgeben


----------



## matze95 (18. Januar 2012)

P/L bedeutet Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

achso ok, nadann bis in den 3-5 Tagen, das die Produkte hier eintreffen


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Januar 2012)

Acheilum schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch ne anständige Tastatur.
> 
> (Wie gesagt, Razer will ich eigentlich nicht, da ich da nur schlechte erfahrungen habe)


 

Die Black Widow wird so schnell nicht kaputt gehen. So gesehen ist es eine leicht geänderte Ione Scorpius. Die QPAD MK-80 ist ja auch nur eine Ione Xarmor mit anderem Namen.


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Gut, weder weis ich was eine Ione Xarmor ist, noch was eine Ione Scorpius ist ^^
Auserdem hab ich nicht die QPAD MK-80 bestellt, sondern die QPAD MK-85.


----------



## penner96v4 (18. Januar 2012)

also ... 400 euro für maus und tastatur zusammen ? nvidia 590 ? kann es sein , dass du viel geld , aber keine ahnung hast ?


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

lol ?!
Die nVidia GeForce GTX 590 und die AMD Radeon HD 6990 sind die besten Grafikkarten 2011.


----------



## Pravasi (18. Januar 2012)

Kommt immer drauf an,wieviel Geld zur Verfügung steht...

Einen Blick wert ist auch noch die K90 von Corsair.
Makros,Beleuchtung,Multimediatasten,red Cherrys.


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Die K90 wurde schon genannt und abgelehnt

Und wie gesagt, ist die Bestellung schon abgeschickt !


----------



## matze95 (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn man den Thread gelesen hätte, würde man lesen, dass der TE die K90 schon ausgeschlossen hat.(Edit: zulangsam)

ghost76 meint, dass die BW eigentlich nicht von Razer gebaut wurde, sondern nur von Razer bei Ione in Auftrag gegeben und dann mit Razerlogo und leichten Änderungen versehen wurde.


----------



## Acheilum (18. Januar 2012)

Achso, nunja, die Amazon hat ja ne 2 Wochen Umtauschgarantie, falls mir die QPAD MK-85 doch nich so gefallen, kann ich ja die Razer probieren ^^

PS:
Ich denke es sollte doch besser geclosed werden !


----------

